# Give Me a Shot of Sarsaparilla



## BrentWin (Sep 27, 2014)

Here is some calls all made from sassafras burl that I got from Chuck (windyridgebowman). The stuff smells great and turns like a dream. The pots are finished with oil. That made them a little darker than the grunt and duck call that were finished with spar. Either way, the wood has some great figure.

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 27, 2014)

Those are some great looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 27, 2014)

Those are more nice ones Brent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 27, 2014)

Very handsome looking calls ! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Sep 27, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 28, 2014)

I know where there is a grove of huge sassafras trees right along a main highway. I've been waiting for one to go down and see about getting some. Now that I see these calls, I want some of that stuff for sure. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Cool looking calls Brent! I like the duck call the best, nice job on all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice job Brent, Sassafras is pretty plain unless you can find some burl Gary.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 30, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Nice job Brent, Sassafras is pretty plain unless you can find some burl Gary.



Well, that figures. So much for my big trees. Gary


----------



## windyridgebowman (Sep 30, 2014)

Well Gary.......if you really want some....I guess I could turn loose of a little..LOL.


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 1, 2014)

Really like those sweet. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 2, 2014)

Good looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

